# I have narrowed down my list of breeders...



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

These are the breeders I am interested in, still looking at a couple more as well. 

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

Home, NorrisNK9 Shepherds, German Shepherds,Alabama kennel,European

Home - Black German Shepherd Breeders, Black & Sable GSD Puppies for Sale, dog training for Alabama & Georgia

If anyone has any dogs from here and could share experiences please do! These are my top picks right now. I also am wondering, some breeders charge different prices for full registered or limited. We have no interest in breeding so is it ok to just take the limited registration? The puppy is of the same quality as the rest.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have heard only good things about Schraderhaus. A friend is planning to get a puppy from them and I am impressed with their program. I don't know anything about the other two.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We have quite a few Norris K9 dogs in our club and members who consider Carol a friend. I would recommend you contact her and discuss what you are looking for.
You could always take a weekend, visit our club to see dogs working and see about meeting Carol .


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The only difference between limited and full registration is that on limited registration, you have no breeding rights. Well technically you can still breed the dog, but the offspring are not registrable. If you aren't interested in breeding, and you get a discount for limited registration, I'd go for that!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't comment on the breeders, no experience.

My boy was sold on limited registration, he will never be bred and I am not interested in showing. But we can partcipate in all other AKC venues


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dog is also on limited registration.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Jean at Schraderhaus has been breeding dogs for a long time, she is knowledgeable and trustworthy. She knows her lineage and breeds solid, sound dogs. She stands behind the dogs she produces and has a good reputation. I have worked with her in person and I found her to be pleasant and beyond helpful. She does produce a true working line dog with an active temperament. 

I have no knowledge of the other two.

If you have no intentions of breeding, then there is no reason to have full registration. The majority of the puppies we sell are on limited registration.


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

There is also this one
Schone Stadt German Shepherds - European Working lines

I am torn between them since they are all awesome breeders


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input, much appreciated


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have seen two gsd from pups to adult hood bred by Jean at Schraderhaus, and they are awesome. Great build and quaility.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Freestep said:


> If you aren't interested in breeding, and you get a discount for limited registration, *I'd go for that*!


Me too! Breeding can be a nightmare so better left to those with the time, knowledge and connections to do it properly. I just want to benefit with the great dog in my house!

:wub:


----------

